# Luminess Air at home airbrush makeup?



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 11, 2007)

Tried a search, but found nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Has anyone seen the infomercial for Luminess Air? The website is luminessair.com and it is an at-home airbrush makeup kit. The infomercial was pretty campy, but I'm curious about this product since the price is $200USD. Thinking of putting it on the Xmas list, but do you think it'd be a pretty cheap quality product? I mean, it IS an infomercial, but the price and what's in the kit intrigues me.
What do you all think? Have any of you heard of or used this product before?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 12, 2007)

I have never heard of this product but i think you can probably get the same effect from something like dior skin flash airbrush foundation. Less bulk and a beautifully airbrushed look! At $60 its cheaper too


----------



## PrettyWicked (Dec 13, 2007)

I received my Luminess Air system last week and I am so in love with it.  At first, I was not sure what to expect.  I saw an informercial with the head makeup artist for Disney, Ve Neills, I don't know if you know her but she is Keira Knightley's makeup artist in Pirates of the Caribbean.  I saw Ve at the makeup show in Pasadena and know of her, she is like the best makeup artist in the country!  She has like 5-6 Academy awards for makeup.  Google Image Result for http://www.filmfestivals.com/images/tiff2005galery/images/Keira%20Knightley%20at%20the%20Pride%20and%20Preju  dice%20%20gala.jpg
Keira is so pretty!  

But I first thought that Luminess Air was going to be like the spray can foundation.  Oh-No, no, Luminess Air is just amazing.  They sent me like 7-8 samples including many shades of foundation. I found a shade that was close and when I sprayed it, like something weird happened, it sprayed out matching my skin, like 100% exact!  I was so shocked.  I don't know how it works but it is so cool.

Then I was going out the other night and I placed a few drops of bronzer with my foundations and sprayed it together.  And now this was hot!  Then I got to playing with the Airbrush and I first sprayed on my blush and then added my foundation to the airbrush and then did my foundation.  Not only did I look amazing, but you can't do this type of makeup any other way. 

Then I took it to my friend Shiela, she is a real life makeup artist and she was floored to she it.  She has one of these Jumbo Junky airbrushes from Temptu and she could not believe that this system was in a little makeup clutch and that it actually was easier to use than the airbrush that she paid like 2000 for.   

The Dior spray can makeup does not spray with the precision of an airbrush.   And makeup out of a spray can gets everywhere, in your eyes and hair.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 13, 2007)

PrettyWicked, do you have pics you could show of your airbrushed makeup?


----------



## snugglebunny (Dec 15, 2007)

If anyone else has tried this, please do share reviews and pictures. i just saw this infomercial. i've never seen it before at all and i think this product is rather really new.

and, i hope prettywicked doesn't get mad at me for saying this, but, she seems like a hired person from the luminess company because the way she says her words is so "perfect" if you know what i mean. it sounds so....perfectly worded to convince people. usually when people like a product, they at least state maybe 1 bad thing or something to it that makes it sound realistic.

not only that, but prettywicked just joined dec 2007, rather recent, just when Luminess Air just came out. and this is her only post.

i don't kno, i'm honestly not trying to create any conflict but I'd rather not believe her until we have a trusted specktra member show pictures as proof, or better yet, a video of them using it themselves.

i hope someone who has boughten this will come forth and share =)

oh, and i looked, this company is located in houston tx, where i live, and so i might pass by the company..not sure though because i don't even drive yet! haha, but if i do pass by it by chance, i'll see if there's anything about it that's fishy or something.


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snugglebunny* 

 
_If anyone else has tried this, please do share reviews and pictures. i just saw this infomercial. i've never seen it before at all and i think this product is rather really new.

and, i hope prettywicked doesn't get mad at me for saying this, but, she seems like a hired person from the luminess company_

 
Wow, you are good!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I saw the informercial for this too and am also considering this product; I would love to see reviews by other members.


----------



## Lorelai (Dec 17, 2007)

After searching high and low, I managed to find one review by a young woman named Courtney on myspace. This is what she had to say about Luminess Air... 

_"Usually I am A Christian Dior foundation user I usually want MAX coverage so this is the point of view im coming from. So here it is, the pros and cons!_

_PROS:_
_-Minimal use of foundation_
_-Barely feels like anything is on your skin_
_-Fun to use_
_-Sits on the skin instead of being rubbed in_
_-requires no brushes or touching of the skin_
_-Stays on long comes off easily with makeup remover_
_-I have very dry skin and it made my skin feel as if I had lotion on_
_-Doesn't spatter everywhere as you may think_
_-If you get PRO it comes with blush and bronzer plus speeds to use tanner on your skin (has to be their brand though)_
_-Small machine_
_-Not very loud considering it is and air compressor_
_-Leaves no lines along neck_
_-Skin looks creamy instead of powdery like Bare Minerals etc_
_-Doesn't come off easily with sweat_
_-Has no smell unlike some other foundations_
_-Does not irritate skin or eyes even if it gets in them_

_Basically coverage wise it covers well. I have dry skin with some acne and it covers it as if I looked how I would without acne. It makes my skin one even tone which is nice. Also skin looks dewy. For areas that are more troublesome you might have to use more foundation which can be a hassle because the bottles they send you are TINY. Although you do get 4 of them. If you have splotchy skin you should be just fine. Butttt, if you have acne be prepared to go through the foundation much faster. Now the cons, plain and simple._

_CONS_
_-A hassle to set up if you take it apart every time_
_-Requires cleaning after switching froom blush to bronzer etc. (luckily cleaning only take 30 seconds but it can add up after foundation, bronzer, blush, shimmer)_
_-For my face requires more foundation_
_-Samples sent with product were just that SAMPLES_
_-Took 3 weeks to receive_
_-Warranty lasts only 3 months_
_-Cant use any other product but luminess airs' product or else you void warranty_
_-Makeup is stuck to one brand (Luminess Air)_

_Ok so all in all it's worth the buy. But if your someone with heavy acne this won't be the best product for you. You would be going through a bottle of foundation each application. I enjoy using it, it makes putting on makeup fun. It will take a few trys before you see good looking results. I looked like crap the first 3 times so don't knock it till you get it. When you use the blush or bronzer do not use more than 2 drop or you'll end up looking like a clown (bad experince). it was fun putting makeup on all my family members. I bought the pro system with costs me 67 dollars a month for four months I believe. If you are ordering this I suggest you order it now, if not it won't arrive till January. Good buy for the makeup obsessed. Hope this help you all! Happy buying..lol_

_Courtney _
_(myspace friends id 11575720)"_

Hope that helps!


----------



## snugglebunny (Dec 17, 2007)

thanks so much lorelai. that one sounds like a real person doing the review.


----------



## denise1 (Dec 28, 2007)

I purchased the pro system and it arrived yesterday.  I initially ordered this after seeing the infomercial; I have had my makeup professionally airbrushed several times for TV appearances and I always liked the look of it.  Can I get the same results myself at home?  I might be able to, after a few days of practice.

Here's my "day one" review:

The Luminess is pretty easy to set up and use.  I watched the short DVD tutorial and flipped through the quick start guide.  They recommend you practice with water first - a good idea to get the feel of it.  My first attempt with the makeup feels a little cakey and thick but I imagine that will improve with practice.  I used a total of twelve drops (six of two colors) and another three of the blush.  Stopping in the middle to add more makup was kind of a pain.  Rinsing the unit out at the end is pretty easy.  I think total time invested start to finish was nearly 20 minutes... and on a normal day, I spend less than 5 on foundation -- this may be drawback one.  

I like the look and hopefully it will be better and faster after a few days of practice.  One thing that would have helped me was a bright light and magnifying mirror since it's hard to see the makeup go on as you spray it -- you just have to trust that it's working.  

What I don't like is the cost... my unit was $333 and there is a club you need to join for $30 per month (or other, as of yet undefined, time period) -- so the cost of this is going to be much greater than the mineral make up I currently use.  Can I see myself getting up early for work to use this every day?  I'm not sure, the novelty may wear off pretty quickly.  I also don't know yet how big the bottles are and how long they will last.  The website is pretty sketchy with information on the refills.  Several parts of the website don't work yet so my guess is they were trying to get everything ready for the holiday shopping season.  

Pro:  Can blend your own colors and create a nice even look.
Con: Cost and time.  More bulk to travel with.

I'll use it for a few more days and post my experiences again before deciding if I'll keep it.


----------



## denise1 (Dec 30, 2007)

More follow up on the Luminess... I'm on day 3.  It's definitely much easier now and I have mastered layering so it looks more natural.  Yesterday I went a little crazy with the blush and looked a little silly.  Lorelai is absolutely correct -- go easy on the blush.. a couple drops is plenty.  The medium kit blush is very pink/dark rose so I mixed it with a drop of foundation and it looks more natural.  

I'm definitely keeping the system now... my husband said I looked younger and a coworker told me I look "well rested" - game over, Luminess wins.  You will have to pry it from my cold, dead hands.  

The highlight of my day is that it worked well to cover dark circles under my eyes.  Now that I have the hang of it, I love it.  Total time today, 5 minutes.  I'm happy with the look and it does stay on and look fresh all day without touchups.   My skin seems to be reacting very well.  This gadget is quickly becoming my favorite beauty product (tied with Sugah leave in conditioner) - I'm calling customer service on Monday to inquire about the cost/size/frequency of the refills.


----------



## msashlay (Jan 3, 2008)

I am weary of this brand because there has been a lot of spammy posts and fake reviews about this product on the makeup forums I frequent.


----------



## Janice (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snugglebunny* 

 
_he/she seems like a hired person from the luminess company because the way she says her words is so "perfect" if you know what i mean. it sounds so....perfectly worded to convince people. usually when people like a product, they at least state maybe 1 bad thing or something to it that makes it sound realistic._

 
After some research, I would say your gut reaction the post being "spammy" is correct.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 4, 2008)

I personally would stay away due to the fact the warranty is only 3 months and since its a relatively new product you never know how long it will last cause I would hate if it stopped working after say 4 months...if you really need an airbrush really bad I say just save up for a good quality one that you know will last a long time
And plus the spammy posts and short warranty is def. a red flag 2 me


----------



## Regalis (Jan 5, 2008)

I checked out the website, and as curious as it makes me, there's no wayyyy I'd be forking out that amount of cashy money any time soon for something that seems so... gimicky =/ interesting concept, flawed exceution?


----------



## cyarema (Jan 8, 2008)

I got sucked into buying it through the infomercial.  I received it last night...played w/it and then used it today.  I love it.  I need a bit more practice w/the application of blush and stuff.

I'm a bit weary about the whole not ordering through a website and not knowing what i'm getting in the "monthly" delivery.  i know that one shade works perfect for me.  don't need any other shades.  but how do they know which one to send me.  i suppose i should call.  has anyone called to find out what this is all about??  And if there will ever be a website to look at??  Supposedly they have all this "other" fun stuff.  But i didn't see anything.  Or even a catalog to look at.

Overall, i'm happy with it.  But want to be secure in knowing what i'm paying for.


----------



## Romaniac (Jan 31, 2008)

I found this while googling luminess air reviews. I saw the infomercial, and I wanted to purchase one, but I was not to sure about it. I really need an airbrush .... 1. I do photography and 2. I need it for cosplay and stage makeup.
Well, I purchased a regular airbrush from walmart, because I also needed it to paint some masks and costumes. I tried it with makeup on my arm, just to see how it works. Well, if the airbursh wasn't a cheap one, it could work, but it kinda splatters sometimes so its definitely not usable, but I liked the effect, even if it didn't work perfectly. I decided to buy a makeup airbrush system, and I was looking at one within my price range (~300$).

I found the Luminess Air one, and DINAIR >> Personal Kit which honestly, I think it looks better than the Luminess Air. 

Does anybody have experience with the Dinair airbrush? Anybody used it?


----------



## denise1 (Feb 1, 2008)

I like mine, I've had it about a month and all is well.  The one thing though is that I have not been able to reach the company to order more makeup.  The website seems to be partially broken.  I agree with what others have said that the reports seem spammy, but in my case, I have it, it does work and I like it.  My only complaint is that I'm running low on product.  It ships with tiny sample bottles.


----------



## Romaniac (Feb 1, 2008)

the warranty expires in 3 months anyway, why not order airbrush make-up from somewhere else?


----------



## knkn20 (Feb 12, 2008)

I have the Dinair Airbrush System and I love it! I have heard some bad things about Luminess so I went online to do some research. I found out that Dinair has been around for over 25 years and they are the creators of airbrush makeup. The makeup is wondeful! It covers so well and it doesn't look like I'm wearing makeup. I hope those of you who got Luminess love it! Airbrushing can be expensive but i feel like it's so worth it!! If you havn't purchased anything yet i would atleast type Dinair into google and look at their site.


----------



## Soccer Player (Mar 8, 2008)

I purchased the package in Dec 2007. On the positive side, it does provide easy application and good coverage.

The negatives-
1) It is a costly system initial price ($250.00+) 
2) coverage required more than the few drops they say it will take
3) there will be an additional $60.00+ for a 2 month supply [which you pay for at least 6 weeks b4 receiving the product
4) The initial make-up package is 4 different shades; even if you advise them of the shade you would prefer
5) I was advised that additional cosmetic product were available for use with the system. Still hasn't happened
6) Reaching them & Customer Service is TERRIBLE! If you dial the toll free number 877-749-5777 you are place on hold forever. I tried contacting them by e-mail & 8 days later still no response. When I was finally able to reach them-The customer service is lousy. I asked to be dropped from the club, which they did gladly and quickly hung-up before answering the rest of my ?s. They already have my money and I just received an e-mail advising an additional transaction would be applied to my count, not debited from my account


----------



## kimschelling (Apr 28, 2008)

*reply to snugglebunny*

I've searched for reviews on luminess air after watching an infomercial on it and all I found was "NO ONE TRIED it" "tell me if it works" "Some hate it...some like it".....so I just decided to buy it!!! I know there are millions of people who are concerned about this product and sketchy beacause that IS ALOT of money ya know? I'm crazy when it comes to beauty products!  My husband gets pissed but I went and purchased it and tried it on today and I LOVE it! I went from store bought makeup to bareminerals which started feeling chalky after continuos usage (6+ months)....then I switched over to sheer cover <--that was beautiful....I decided to put half of bareminerals on my face and sheer cover on the other half and bareminerals looks so natural but the feel of it just started getting chalky, but it did make my skin very nice! IT's not bad just stop using it if it does feel that way and pick back up after a day or two...sheer cover side looked more glamorous like a movie star but if you get the wrong color it can look fake and ugly, but it's more of a glamorous look than bare minerals...I showed my husband and he pointed at the bareminerals side and stated that one was better but I like the glamorous look LOL...so I've been using sheer cover for about 6-7 months now and I started breaking out...maybe stress or maybe the brushes I've been using (since bacteria does get caught up in there if you don't wash them daily) <--no one has time for that! I ordered proactiv and that stuff is working pretty good, been using it for 2 weeks and it also makes your face pretty and smooth....I ran across the infomercial of luminess air and I'm crazy, like I said I spend money like it's water so I was so amazed by this commercial that I ordered it and HOLY COW cost me $100 w/shipping fees and something else I forgot  <--the was including the $29.95 for 30 days <--BS hahaha but anyway it's $64 for 4 months after that so I got the monthly payments installed since I wasn't about to pay for it all in one bulk, but if you add it all up including what I paid and the installments it's about $365 <--almost $400....anyways I bought the pro system and I love it...I got that one just because it had 3 different settings for whatever reason I DUNNO I just like the best there is lol. I only used it for one day but I had to apply it 3 times over  and over to get used to it because it is DIFFERENT (your not touching your face so it's kind of hard the first time) but the first time the foundation looked too dark I think I was pulling back all the way and your only supposed to pull back 1/4 or half way only and the blush is SUPER strong (colored) so I looked like a clown hahahah so I washed my face and tried it again and the coverage was getting better and I tried experimenting w/the blush the second time cuz that's what's messing the whole process up in the end so I put 2 drops of blush and 1 drop of thhat pearl crap and that looked straight retarded on me (maybe better off w/someone of fair complexion to LIGHT) and I had to rewash my face AGAIN and this time "third times a charm" The foundation was LIKE A PrO and the blush I mixed 2 drops of blush and 1 drop of the foundation and applied it lightly and BAM <--stunning! the bronzer is a KICK A$$ if you ask me...it's just like a bronzing highlight for that glow NICE! So this stuff looks so natural...you can't see my pimples AT ALL...my face is flawless and beautiful...looks so natural like I'm not wearing makeup...it feels nice putting it on also but that's where people screw up because there's already air blowing out the machine so it kinda fakes you out when pulling the throttle back <--that's where most over due it but you have to practice HELL it only took me 3 times in 1 day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so anyway your supposed to use a shade or 2 lighter and that is your concealer...if not I tried using store bought concealer and putting luminess over that and that looked even better <--after I get the hang of it I can use a lighter shade from the air brush but I don't have time to practice being in the military I just spray and go and it's so quick and easy and your not touching your face causing bacteria....the makeup is oil-free so that's a plus since i have break outs as is and trying to get rid of them! After a month of luminess air, I bet I'll be a pro and look AMAZING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if it took me 3 times in 30-40 min my first time then I'll be a pro in a month LOL...I'm a fast learner and when it comes to new trends dealing w/makeup I'm on top of it....if you have ANY questions please feel free to e-mail me at [email protected] SUBJECT: Luminessair, I WILL reply for I do check my e-mails on a daily basis...this was worth the money to me because I always like new things and w/in a week it'll take me 5 minutes to apply <--it's so convenient and I love it already...most women order and expect to look like a movie star but let me tell you....have you actually seen a movie star??? THINK...they have all that money for surgery and plus they work on their face for hours on end and most the time you see them in pictures which those pictures are tweaked anyway....so if there make up is airbrushed then their airbrushed again through the picture and the lighting has changed as well! so please, your not gonna look straight from the magazine ya know? Video cameras are even tweaked to have better lighting. If I airbrushed your face for an hour w/this luminess then you'll probably look close enough ya know
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it's better than mineral makeup...Airbrush in general is nice and looks better than the real deal brushes and even airbrushed nails look better than painted...Luminess terms and condition states that you can't use other foundations that weren't meant for the brand but I'm pretty sure you can use other airbrush products that were meant for airbrush! if your airbrush breaks than you can buy another one for $99...you still have the compressor and all <--that's the cheapest airbrush I've seen!!! I also checked out dinair.com <--that site was BEAUTIFUL! I was planning on sticking to the luminess foundation and purchasing airbrush Eyeshadow from dinair...it's still meant for airbrushing so I don't see what the difference is, I think they meant we can't use other foundation from the stores or especially something not meant for airbrushing in general??? someone e-mail me otherwise if you know of mixing other airbrush products w/different brands. I will never have to touch my face again!! Plus especially w/MAC eyeshadow taking me forever...airbrushing my eyeshadow will take half the time


----------



## jinxii (Apr 28, 2008)

wow... i wanted to read all of that... but it was just so... overwhelming!

and I recieved the Lumineer Pro airbrush system etc... in february for my birthday... ive played around with it a few times. but its just too much work for everyday use.


----------



## JessicaPR (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi, I just did a 30 day trial online. I saw the infomercial one lazy Sunday afternoon. I currently wear mineral makeup and spend almost $75 every other month to refill it. I havent been happy with it in the now approaching summer because I sweat the mineral makeup off. The trial is 29.99 + 32.xx shipping, total of $62.00, I charged it. I figured if I get it and it sucks I can always dispute it on my cc. But if turns out to be good, Ill keep it and pay the remaining 3 payments of 49.99. We'll see....


----------



## VivaLaChong (Nov 2, 2008)

To _kimschelling:
LOL yet another fake review.
One post, new member, and it just happens to be a raving review for a mediocre product? Nice try with the spelling mistakes, at least it's more realistic than the other one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Personally, I haven't tried this, and when watching the infomercials, it looks, well, too good to be true.
And after reading loads of reviews (most of which tell about being charged 4 times for the same product), seems I was right. 

To anyone else who plans on purchasing one of these systems, I definitely recommend googleing some reviews first, and watching over your credit *veeery* carefully
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_


----------



## rollayesenia (Nov 18, 2008)

I got my kit a couple months ago, and so far so good. It's a work in progress, in that sometimes I put on too much of it, I get to anxious and rather than letting the make up set in before layering more on.  I have very dark circles, have tried creams and many concealers, but they all crease on me and I tend to put it on throughout the whole day.  With the airbrushing it doesn't crease and it stays in place.  I haven't looked into ordering more makeup, the kit I got has plenty, but will have to check into it.  My kit came with 4 shades of foundation, a blush, a translucent shimmery, and a bronzer.  I've also been using bare minerals, but I must say that the airbrush seems to look much more natural and sheer.  I don't use a lot of coverage so it works for me. It does take longer to put it on, but I think it's worth the time and luckily the cleaning is just adding a few drops of water into the stencil and rinsing it out before putting on the next blush, or bronzer.  Would be nice if it was more affordable but I'm always trying different things, and it all adds up I figured I'd check it out, plus it was a gift to myself for my b-day.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On the credit card charges, I'm not done with my payments, but If I have a problem with being overcharged, I'll dispute the charges or cancel my cc, simple as that. 

I haven't had the need to call customer service so can't speak of my experience on that.


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 18, 2008)

Here's a link that I found. Some of the reviews you can tell are fake & some real. Just as a not, if something is too good to be true it usually is.

INFOMERCIAL RATINGS.COM - LUMINESS AIR REVIEWS

If you want that airbrush look I would use foundation, powder & a little fix plus on a Stippiling brush & just add a little van. pigment above your cheekbones for that extra glow.
Or just use the dior skin flash airbrush foundation.


----------



## Jenuine (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey,
I'm new to this but. I have the Luminess air and am unfortunatly sending it back today.. IF I can get through to get the code I need. I SO wanted this to work! Its so much fun, and my girls love for me to blow the air on their face, (they think they are getting make up)
I'm a Make Up JUNKIE!!!  While this is so cool and so fun.... It really does show the wrinkles. While I am very young looking for my age, it did show every sign and seemed like some I didnt even notice I had until using this.

The guy that works at MAC told me that the one that MAC sells does this. I hate it but its going back. If I knew another product would work better, I would get it and use it because I LOVE the concept.. Just not the final look.
I'm bummed. Hope this helped!
JEN


----------



## AshleyArtist (Dec 11, 2008)

I Had a luminess Airbrush system As well & I hated it the makeup was horrible it took me like 4 weeks to get it and I totally agree with what is said above i looked like an old lady lol but I really did!!

But ladys there is light at the end a this tunnel LOL I looooooooooove Dinair's Aibrush Makeup I have a slight Acne prob but this makeup covered everything and they have this like clear conditioner (they call it) / moisturizer thing that you can spray a lil under the eye area (wrinkles lol)  and it fix's the problem   i would deffinatley suggest Dinair's


----------



## lilt2487 (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't think i'm going to buy this system. wayyyy too many spammers, which kinda scares me. that probably means it wont last very long if they have to succumb to spamming makeup forums. thumbs down..


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 4, 2009)

^ I agree...mods, feel free to delete this thread


----------



## Willa (Jun 4, 2009)

It's weird because after seing it at the Makeup Show 2 weeks ago, I thought it worked wonderfully well (sorry if I misspell). I was actually thinking about buying it. I saw the results on a lady and it was super nice and glowy!


----------



## dlongmo (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a airbrush gun and a compressor and have tried the MAC airbrush foundation in it.  I can't say that I am impressed.  The airbrush foundation I have is silicone based and isn't great for my skin.  However, I bought the Mystic tanning solution and use that with the airbrush gun and it works awesome.   Not sure how a water based foundation would work, it would have to be really really runny.


----------



## Visual Edge (Jun 5, 2009)

Luminess Air Reviews

Girls, any company with an amazing product should have a good customer service system set up. I mean, how many times have you tried CULT FAVORITE items and they don't work for you? Everybody's different so customer service and return policy is veryvery important even when a product is legit.

Any company that doesnt properly take care of their customers is a waste of time, in my opinion. Read through those reviews, this company is NOT worth dealing with and the money would be better spent elsewhere. If you're really interested in airbrushing, look into a trusted brand.


----------



## Suprgirl209 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I was looking online to see what everybody else thought about luminess air and I came across this site.  Well for a long time I wanted to try it but after reading all the info online about their customer service and all that I decided not to get it.  Anyway very recently I was watching the Home Shopping Network, hsn.com, and they were actually doing their live presentations for it, I guess it's new to HSN, so I told my brother I wanted it for Christmas.  Well I only recently started using it and at first I sucked at it, but as time goes by I'm getting better at it.  I apply all my lotions first and then I use the primer they provide and then use the color that matches beat.  It's not so bad once you get used to it and pick out your perfect match, which I found using the number 2 shade, but I'm guessing that not everybody will find one shade thy works perfectly with their skin tone so that's where mixing comes in.  Anyway the blush is nice, once you learn, but I hate the bronzer, only because it's full of shimmer and I'd rather not have all that shimmer on my face.  But it might look good as a shadow, even though I'm nowhere near being able to apply it as shadow, I'm not that good.  But the foundTion is kinda shiny, I guess at hsn you automatically get the satin and don't get to choose the matte makeup, even though you can order the big bottles from there seperately in matte or satin, so I'll definitely be purchasing the matte in color number 2.  But until then I just use my white loose powder at the end over the airbrushed makeup so basically it looks matte anyway.  So yeah so far it's not bad it takes practice, i've only used it for about a week so I can't say it's perfect.  Anyway I just wanted to review it and suggest that if you want to try it go to hsn.com because you get to try it for 30 days and return it if you don't like it, and they do flexpay so you don't have to pay for it all at once, I think it's four payments if you choose that option.  And it's cheaper, I think it's like 170 or something I forgot.  So yeah that's all I wanted to say, kinda long but stll.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello all,

I purchased the Luminess Air Beauty Kit from HSN, which has VERY good customer service. I have not had any concerns in the customer service area...so far so good. I'm not really worried because I have had great experiences shopping with HSN for years.

I agree about their foundations (mediocre at best) but I have had great success mixing my own using water based & silicone foundations that I already use. Distilled water mixed with oil free moisturizer works great for the face foundations to get the right fluidity. For body, I like a mineral/silicone foundation that I thin down with 91% alcohol that you can get at any CVS. It may take a little practice for you to get the right consistency.

Kett airbrush foundations are great if you want to avoid the mixing. I've ordered some of those over the years and I will again when I want to spend the money. Not super costly, but a little more expensive than other foundations I get with pro discount programs.

Luminess is my second airbrush. I wanted a much more portable one than what I had/have been using for the past 7 years which is by Badger. For the Luminess price, it has been well worth it for me. My other airbrush equipment, Badger Compressor with an Iwata Airbrush cost me around $750 and required MUCH more maintenance with the oil system. Plus, it is very heavy & bulky, so it was a hassle to take on location.

I give Luminess Air a personal rating of about 8 out of 10. I'm glad I got it. So if you need an inexpensive airbrush system - I say give it a try, but don't expect too much out of Luminess foundations.

Here is a picture of a model I did recently using my Luminess. She's trying out for a Hooters Calendar so I did face & body. 

You be the judge.

Hope this helps.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (Mod note: please do not link to your own websites in forum posts. Keep them confined to your signature. -shellygrrl)


----------



## ajmom1171 (Mar 9, 2010)

I found this thread by searching for links for this makeup system and really wanted to share my experience. I purchased the Luminess Airbrush System from HSN (cheaper than the Luminess website), and I love it now. At first, I was very skeptical for the reasons of price as well as me being a light-skinned African American, I have a hard time finding makeup that suits my complexion.
   My 1st trial did not go as well because like it says, new users tend to push the handle on the stylus all the way back and that makes the foundation come out blotchy. It took me a few tries to find my correct color and about 3 tries to learn how to properly do the circular motion and have my makeup not spill all over my clothes (which happened a few times in the beginning). I have actually gotten pretty good and it only takes about 5 or 6 minutes to complete a full coverage application.
   The bottles are small and if you have any blemishes on your face or prefer full-coverage, you will use a lot I refill my stylus about 4 times during 1 application using 6 drops of 1 color and 3 drops of another color because I have to actually mix 2 colors F-7 and F-6 to get the perfect color. The system is expensive to keep up with the foundation ranging from $25 to $40 a bottle depending on what kind you use. With the spilling and the leakage of the stylus I managed to use all of the F-7 in a matter of 5 days. 
   There is no way I can afford to use this makeup and only this makeup. Although I do love it, I will only use it for special occasions and for my wedding in June! It will even come in handy for doing prom or wedding makeup for friends and family...probably for a nominal fee though! I do reccommend it to those who have higher budgets. It really is a good system.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Mar 10, 2010)

@ajmom1171

This foundation is excellent & usually $19.00 per 1oz bottle from this website. At this price, you could definitely use your Luminess Air more often! Compared to Luminess foundation, I would say you may use about 8-10 drops to get the coverage you need. 

It is currently on sale for $15.20 (20% off)

Here is the link.

Graftobian Glamaire Foundation

Hope this helps!  (mod note: personal links removed)


----------



## lmg04 (Mar 15, 2011)

Based on my personal experience with the Luminess product, I whole-heartedly recommend you do NOT purchase it. It is overpriced, cheaply made and difficult to return even under warranty. It splatters the make up across my face, the stylus lever stops working every week. The company is very difficult to work with and the reps are rude. Save yourself some trouble and don't buy anything from Luminess.


----------



## mac_aiken (Mar 22, 2011)

For what it's worth..I've had mine for a year and love it. I also found through trial and error that MAC airbrush foundation (PRO) works in it.


----------



## novellastar (Jun 12, 2011)

I just got the luminess air machine i love it so far, I just want to know if it would be possible to use OCC airbrush makeup with it?


----------



## jedika (Jun 15, 2011)

*luminess air matte foundation*

If you use this system on a daily basis how long would a .25 vs .55 bottle of matte foundation last you? Or more specifically how often would you have to order on a monthly basis


----------



## divadoll (Nov 20, 2011)

The best of investments you can make in a makeup system and worth every dime. Can't live without my LUMINESS AIR, it is awesome!!!


----------



## divadoll (Nov 20, 2011)

No, other makeup's clog the system as the Luminess air makeup is the finest in particle makeup you're going to find. I found out the hard way.


----------



## luminessSUCKS (Mar 9, 2012)

I bought this so i could do my makeup for a big party.  Arrived a week later than promised (even though I paid for express shipping), provided nowhere near the coverage promised and it was HELL getting a refund.  Customer Service is ATTROCIOUS! 

  	I was first transferred to India where they apparently have never heard the prhase "I'd like to speak to your supervisor".   Took me 3 reps to get to a supervisor who ended up transferring me back to America and, guess what -- they were just as incompetent.  I finally raised enough hell to get to a director, Alana Campbell, who was the nastiest of them all.

  	DON'T BUY IT!!  IF YOU DO, REALIZE THEY WILL CHARGE YOU $35.00 - IN ADDITION TO S&H -- JUST TO TRY IT AND THAT $35 IS NON-REFUNDABLE!!!!


----------



## shron (May 5, 2012)

HI..CAN NEONE PLEASE POST THE TEL. # OF THE COMPANY?  GOOD GRIEF!! i JUST PURCHASED IT TODAY AND LIKE ANOTHER PERSON...SCARED TO DEATH NOW...AM ACTUALLY ANTICIPATING SENDING IT BACK BUT SEEMS I MAY NEED TO CALL THE DAY I GET AS WELL...I AM PETRIFIED ..DID NE ONE ELSE NOTICE THERE WAS NO WAY TO ASK WHAT THE MONTHLY PAYMENT WOULD BE?


----------



## shron (May 5, 2012)

HELLO....WAS WONDERING IF YOU WOULD BE KIND ENOUGH TO SEND ME THE CUSTOMER SERVICE TEL. # YOU USED.....AND WHAT'S THIS THING ABOUT YOU COULDN'T GET A C.SERVICE  PERSON TO GIVE YOU A NUMBER? DO THEY TELL YOU THAT YOU NEED A CERTAIN # WHEN YOU CALL TO REFUND/CANCEL YOUR ORDER? I WANT TO CANCEL TODAY...AND I JUST ORDERED IT TODAY....THEY CAN'T TELL ME THEY MAILED ALREADY IF I GET RIGHT ON IT TODAY...BUT DON'T KNOW WHAT # TO CALL
  	THANK YOU
  	MOST SINCERELY' SHRON


----------



## mac_aiken (May 6, 2012)

I bought mine through HSN and I love the system. I also love the Customer Service I get from HSN. 

  	It sounds like you ordered directly through Luminess so I copied this information from them for you:


  	We would love to hear from you
  	You may reach us at our Customer Service Department by dialing toll-free
  	 1-888-793-7474.
  	Our hours of operation are Monday-Friday 8:30AM to 5:30PM Central Standard Time. You can also send us an email at 
[email protected]




shron said:


> HELLO....WAS WONDERING IF YOU WOULD BE KIND ENOUGH TO SEND ME THE CUSTOMER SERVICE TEL. # YOU USED.....AND WHAT'S THIS THING ABOUT YOU COULDN'T GET A C.SERVICE  PERSON TO GIVE YOU A NUMBER? DO THEY TELL YOU THAT YOU NEED A CERTAIN # WHEN YOU CALL TO REFUND/CANCEL YOUR ORDER? I WANT TO CANCEL TODAY...AND I JUST ORDERED IT TODAY....THEY CAN'T TELL ME THEY MAILED ALREADY IF I GET RIGHT ON IT TODAY...BUT DON'T KNOW WHAT # TO CALL
> THANK YOU
> MOST SINCERELY' SHRON


----------



## Elmcreek (Jun 2, 2012)

Have you tried luminess or dinair? Your comments?


----------



## Elmcreek (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow great job on your model! Will try it. Have you any comments about Dinair system?


----------



## lillystar (Jan 23, 2014)

I just got the product after three weeks of waiting. I ordered it on the 8th and got it on the 23rd. 
  I have heavy acne and the lighting in my house isn't the best for using a webcam. I tried a couple times already today, and finally  I know my shade... over all it's hiding the redness from my acne, but it's not hiding the scars. not yet anyways. I think I might need more practice.
  I got the product dirt cheap. $25, it was a Christmas sale and when I saw $25 they tried charging me a second charge of $59.99 the installation fee. I called customer service and immediately got through and they fixed the issue right away. Three days I got my money back and continued waiting for my $25 package. I saw this on TV and mentioned it to my boyfriend then later he saw it at his home and said to try it. He's usually the type that warns me off about scams and being ripped off, but he knows how much I complain about my acne. I have tried everything for my acne and nothing seems to work. This is doing okay so far, but like I said, I think I need practice. If it doesn't work by Tuesday I'm calling and asking about returning it for a full refund.


----------



## Shemar (Mar 29, 2014)

I am a 63-year old professional who just received the Luminess for my b-day a week  I can't wait to try my system today.  I  have very light skin with natural light pink tones and am lucky to have great genes. Only in the last couple of years have I need a concealer due to a couple of spots from skin damage. I have very few wrinkles but have just noticed my neck is losing elasticity. I have not seen any feedback from a "senior" so am curious to see how it performs for this age group.   My concern is that there is no SPF coverage! Can I still use my moisturizer (Avon Ultimate ANEW works best for me) with Luminess?  Any info will be much appreciated.  I will follow w/ results...wish me luck!


----------



## mztata (Feb 18, 2016)

I ordered one as well. I do not wear makeup and I absolutely love this machine pretty much for all the same reasons... I am a cosmetologist it does amazing on covering up tattoos as well


----------

